

Is there a Social-Media Fueled Protest Style? - Jun8
http://technosociology.org/?p=1255

======
anxx
As a Turkish person, this is the best and most accurate analysis of the
situation I've read.

Also, I would like to express my sympathy for the mentioned journalist Serdar
and outrage at the media institution that fired him. It is truly frightening
what the leading party can do now that it has such a strong grip on the media,
police force, and legislative branches.

------
Jun8
Excellent analysis! Penetration of Facebook and Twitter in Turkey among the
highest in the world. Due to autocensoring in main Turkish media channels
about the protests, these channels, as well as media sites such as
eksisozluk.com has become the shaping factors for the protests.

